# Apologies for posting duplicate thread



## sjk715 (Jul 21, 2020)

I haven’t figured out how to delete this one yet.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

This is a duplicate thread. See my response in your other thread.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

No need to post in two places


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Please let your husband go. you cheated on him. You are making HIM miserable by being miserable with him. You are not allowing HIM any sort of chance at happiness.

Do you feel like this around your friends? Family? Co-workers, or do you keep all of this depressed feeling just for your H?
YOU need to have some IC to determine WHY you are feeling like this.


----------

